#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-12-28
<jrgifford> Oh sweet, hashcat is open source now.
<jrgifford> https://hashcat.net/forum/thread-4880.html i somehow managed to miss that lol
<jenni> [ hashcat and oclHashcat have gone open source ] - https://j.mp/1mmGEEz
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-12-30
<PCLine__> Hello everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> thafreak: Rage quit is more effective if you don't come back so often, btw. ;)
<thafreak> sorry
<thafreak> moving my irssi and having some problems
<Unit193> Heh, couldn't help but comment. :3  I suppose nothing I can help with?
<thafreak> no...i'm done with freenode...just trying to get the changes to my oftc working
<thafreak> now I'm done
<yano> https://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/3yoamv/texas_strips_planned_parenthood_of_hiv_prevention/
<jenni> [ Texas Strips Planned Parenthood of HIV Prevention Funding Without Warning : news ] - https://j.mp/1UgBEMJ
<Unit193> If anyone was following the news, http://blog.docker.com/2015/12/ian-murdock/
<jenni> [ In Memoriam: Ian Murdock | Docker Blog ] - https://j.mp/1P0gkXT
<jrgifford> :(
<thafreak> anyone know what happened?
<thafreak> was he sick?
<Unit193> We'll know in a few weeks or a month when things come out.
<thafreak> sad...
<jrgifford> His twitter account is gone now.
<Unit193> Yes.
<jrgifford> But on Sunday night (I believe) he tweeted about being suicidal about after an interaction with the police where he was abused and groped.
<dzho> https://img.sauf.ca/pictures/2015-12-29/c12fc3b2278596da4a26edd4a41f3373.pdf
<dzho> unless there is some sort of upwelling of "no, none of what he wrote is real, he was known by close friends and family to be suffering a break with reality" I'd say there needs to be some serious FOIA-type stuff happening on the emergency services records.
<jrgifford> Either way, this hurts.
<jrgifford> Debian is why I am in technology.
<jrgifford> I looked at what he did with Debian, and thought that it'd be really neat to be a part of that in some small way.
<dzho> yeah, it's horrible
<dzho> it's a typical nerd mainsplaining moment for me to do the "no, actually, it's pronounced short-e Deb and then long-i Ian, because it's named after the founder and his [then] girlfriend"
<dzho> s/main/man/
<jenni> dzho meant to say: it's a typical nerd mansplaining moment for me to do the "no, actually, it's pronounced short-e Deb and then long-i Ian, because it's named after the founder and his [then] girlfriend"
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-12-31
<yano> I've been in a few interviews recently and a common question I've been asked is "Where do you see yourself in 5 years?" and I've had to tell them "I unfortunately, don't have 2020 vision."
<jrgifford> Ouch.
<jrgifford> That hurts.
<yano> hehe
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2015/12/31/free-parking-glitch.html
<jenni> [ Meter glitch means free Downtown parking today | The Columbus Dispatch ] - https://j.mp/1mm8X6F
<dzho> heh
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-01-01
<Unit193> Dang, paultag's no longer here...
<Unit193> Noticed before, but was going to comment about him in the "news".
<Unit193> Happy New Year!
<jrgifford> Happy new year!
<dzho> happy new year!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-01-02
<Unit193> Happy new year, dzho.
<cyberanger> Happy New Year
